# can they eat the following



## wyliegirl

I am wondering if my mice can eat these items

Wet cat food
Dry dog and cat food
Hamster food
Ferret treats
Parsley-how much
Ps this is a mom nanny and buck
Will freezing mouse food and bedding kill insects living in it


----------



## kit

Yes, they can eat hamster food. They should also be able to eat the cat and dog food and ferret treats, but NOT as the main diet - it's way too high in protein. Maybe a small amount as treats? Although, I've tried giving my mice dog food/biscuits to up their protein and they won't touch them, soo idk. (Mine might just be weird.) I wouldn't give them the wet cat food because it might get messy/go bad. Parsley is okay too as a treat- not too much or it'll upset their digestion, and also you don't want to leave a lot of it in the cage to spoil.

Freezing should kill bugs, but for bedding you want to be careful that it isn't moist afterwards cos that's bad too.


----------



## CathE.

Mice may eat dry cat food but only premium brands. The cheap ones may contain terrible stuff. I wouldn't give them dog food at all, it's a completely different mixture of ingedients, same as Ferret treats - they have absolutely different needs and there isn't much there for a mouse. In fact, I don't think a mouse would eat it willingly anyway.

Hamster food only in small portions. I'd rather suggest gerbil food rather than hamster one if you don't have a choice for mice dedicated diet.


----------

